# boy or girl?!! Scan at 12W+2



## excitedgirly

Hello!! Any guess - boy or girl? Nub/Skull theory possibly? The US scan is 12w+2. thank you!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20140529_152832mod2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 48


----------



## FayDanielle

I'm guessing boy x


----------



## excitedgirly

thank you!!! any other guesses???


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm guessing girl x


----------



## Dolphinz4

I say girl :)


----------



## excitedgirly

ahhhhh!:baby: some say boy and some say girl...any reasoning?:sleep:


----------



## Dolphinz4

Im going by the skull theory.... my sons 12 week ultrasound his skull was a but roundish and came oit more if that makes any sense? Lol


----------



## excitedgirly

i thought more rounded skulls are for girls and 'un-rounded' ones are boys? lol


----------



## Jennuuh

Going with boy! If what I'm seeing is the 'nub' it has what appears to be an angle to it, which would say boy! Good luck either way! Great scan!


----------



## excitedgirly

Jennuuh said:


> Going with boy! If what I'm seeing is the 'nub' it has what appears to be an angle to it, which would say boy! Good luck either way! Great scan!

which one is the nub? i have 2 arrows pointing and i'm confused :(
 



Attached Files:







20140529_152832-mod3.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jennuuh

excitedgirly said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Going with boy! If what I'm seeing is the 'nub' it has what appears to be an angle to it, which would say boy! Good luck either way! Great scan!
> 
> which one is the nub? i have 2 arrows pointing and i'm confused :(Click to expand...

I was looking at what the top arrow is pointing towards! :)


----------



## excitedgirly

Jennuuh said:


> excitedgirly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Going with boy! If what I'm seeing is the 'nub' it has what appears to be an angle to it, which would say boy! Good luck either way! Great scan!
> 
> which one is the nub? i have 2 arrows pointing and i'm confused :(Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking at what the top arrow is pointing towards! :)Click to expand...

Ok so what is the horizontal arrow? lol that looks like a forked nub?


----------



## Jennuuh

excitedgirly said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excitedgirly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Going with boy! If what I'm seeing is the 'nub' it has what appears to be an angle to it, which would say boy! Good luck either way! Great scan!
> 
> which one is the nub? i have 2 arrows pointing and i'm confused :(Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking at what the top arrow is pointing towards! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so what is the horizontal arrow? lol that looks like a forked nub?Click to expand...

I'm not sure what that is - If you google 'nub' images, the top arrow would indicate the nub from what I've read and seen! I was thinking it could be the scrotum forming, but that's a total guess.


----------



## excitedgirly

Jennuuh said:


> excitedgirly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excitedgirly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Going with boy! If what I'm seeing is the 'nub' it has what appears to be an angle to it, which would say boy! Good luck either way! Great scan!
> 
> which one is the nub? i have 2 arrows pointing and i'm confused :(Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking at what the top arrow is pointing towards! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so what is the horizontal arrow? lol that looks like a forked nub?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what that is - If you google 'nub' images, the top arrow would indicate the nub from what I've read and seen! I was thinking it could be the scrotum forming, but that's a total guess.Click to expand...

Ahh interesting...i have to wait until July 10th to find out...time is so slow!!! :(:nope:


----------



## myangel167

i guess girl


----------



## excitedgirly

any other guesses?


----------



## SteffieLee

This is a tough one but my guess is girl. :)


----------



## excitedgirly

some say girl some say boy lol


----------



## wannabemomy37

According to the nub theory (if I understand it properly) it looks like a 


BOY!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## excitedgirly

so far in this thread, 3 said boy & 3 said girl lol


----------



## SisterRose

:blue:


----------



## excitedgirly

do you mean boy?


----------



## Jennuuh

excitedgirly said:


> do you mean boy?

Yes she does :) :pink: = girl, :blue: = boy!

When do you get to find out for sure?


----------



## excitedgirly

July 10 :happydance:


----------



## Jennuuh

excitedgirly said:


> July 10 :happydance:

Right around the corner! Is this your first?


----------



## excitedgirly

yup first :dance:


----------



## excitedgirly

i had to go the hospital yesterday due to some abdominal pain but everything came out normal. i was able to get another ultrasound shot at 17 weeks. I hope this is more accurate but the technician wouldnt tell me the gender!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9









20140706_115311_3_bestshot.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SteffieLee

No nubbie in the new pictures. I still say girl but could easily go both ways. The pic that you drew lines on, the top one is umbilical cord, bottom one is butt region and where the nub is. :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Actually, from my last comment on here, I've talked to 4 different techs (plus an ER Dr that goes to my Father's church who looks at scans all day long) on other websites about ultrasounds and they've given some reaaally good tips since I just had my 12 weeks scan a few days ago. 

The first arrow at the bottom could definitely be the nub - The second arrow could be part of the bone baby is starting to form, OR it could be a rising penis which might indicate boy - But its early, so yes, it could go either way. Its definitely not cord though - I arrowed where that is for you down below. So, yes, I think it could go either way from your 12 week scan now, only because of what I've been told, and the images they've sent me indicating where nub is. Usually at that gestation though, the nub isn't THAT far down where the butt is. And at this gestation both nubs look like penises except one is angled higher than the other. I'm definitely no expert though!

And Steffie is right - Nothing is pictured to be able to guess from your last two images :)

https://i59.tinypic.com/103zqf6.png


----------



## SteffieLee

I know what the cord is, this is my 3rd child and i have seen numerous ultrasounds. I thought her first arrow was pointing to that and not the other region. I just should have looked at the pic more carefully at what the arrow was pointing to before posting. But thanks for that illustration.


----------



## Jennuuh

SteffieLee said:


> I know what the cord is, this is my 3rd child and i have seen numerous ultrasounds. I thought her first arrow was pointing to that and not the other region. I just should have looked at the pic more carefully at what the arrow was pointing to before posting. But thanks for that illustration.

My post wasn't directed at you at all - I can see from your signature that this isn't your first rodeo, and I wasn't trying to show off or cause you to be angry - This is just the OP's first child I believe, so I put the arrow there to show *her* what I was referring too, and not you - I already confused her before she had made her illustration with the arrows, so I wanted to make sure I clarified in one post, instead of several spread out ones what I was trying to say.


----------



## excitedgirly

Hi!!! Thank you! I saw my OB yesterday and he indicated its a boy. I've got my gender scan this Thursday and will keep you posted.

Cheers!!:happydance:


----------



## Jennuuh

excitedgirly said:


> Hi!!! Thank you! I saw my OB yesterday and he indicated its a boy. I've got my gender scan this Thursday and will keep you posted.
> 
> Cheers!!:happydance:

Did he do an ultrasound or was it just a guess? My OB defaults to calling baby a 'boy' even though we're not sure yet! Even I do that, but then again, my intuition tells me my baby is a boy, so that might be why I catch myself saying that!


----------



## excitedgirly

Nope, he didnt do an US. This is his guess and he actually said that he think's it is a boy lol


----------



## ShaunaM

Thinking


----------



## Jennuuh

Any updates?


----------



## pinkribbon

I think :blue: too


----------



## Helzy

I think pink ;)


----------

